# Warning about unlicensed HPL Lamps



## icewolf08 (Jan 9, 2009)

The following is a press release I was sent from ETC concerning the proliferation off knock of HPL lamps:

ETC MARKETING NEWS
Warning about unlicensed HPL lamps 437MN 

Recently, an unlicensed, six-filament Chinese-made lamp has appeared in the U.S., marketed as an HPL source. One distributor is advertising this lamp under the name “Silver,” but other distributors may substitute the Chinese lamp for name-brand licensed lamps. The lamp generally comes in a generic white box. 

The patented HPL lamp was invented by David Cunningham and Gregg Esakoff for the Source Four® fixture line. Only GE, Osram, Philips and Ushio are licensed to produce authentic HPL lamps that meet the strict manufacturing requirements and performance criteria established for this lamp. Buyers should look for proof on the lamp and on the packaging that the HPL lamp they purchased is manufactured by one of these four licensed manufacturers. 

ETC strongly recommends not using this lamp in any Source Four fixture. 

The Silver lamp does not have the correct HPL filament structure and has not been tested or approved by ETC. Please also be aware that use of the Silver lamp or any other unlicensed lamp in any Source Four fixture will void any warranty claims for that fixture.​
It looks like our good Chinese friends have done it again!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: IMPORTANT Announcement for users of HPL Lamps*


icewolf08 said:


> ...Recently, an unlicensed, six-filament Chinese-made lamp has appeared...
> 
> It looks like our good Chinese friends have done it again!


But it has SIX filaments instead of just four, so it HAS to be better, right? "Hello, can I get ten SourceSix 27° Lekos?"


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: IMPORTANT Announcement for users of HPL Lamps*

For the beginners out there...

Besides bad karma, Why would you not want to use this knock off lamp?

Artistic Problem
Lighting instruments are carefully designed to match the lamp they will use. Although this lamp may fit the socket, it's filament structure is a different shape than an HPL. Placement of the brightest part of the lamp's filament at the exact focal point of the reflector is critical to getting good light from the instrument. Since this filament is a different shape, it won't be possible to bench focus the fixture properly (the process of positioning the lamp correctly in the reflector at the focal point). The end result of a different shaped filament is the light will not be evenly distributed from the reflector into the lens tube. You may have a weird bright or dark spot in the middle of the field of light that just won't go away.

Safety Problem
Since the fixture wasn't designed to work with this lamp there may be safety issues as well. The lamp may run hotter than a true HPL. This could lead to a wide variety of safety problems including: damage to the fixture, electrical problems, and even fire. It could also burn through gobos or gel extremely quickly. 

Only buy from an authorized manufacturer. If you are involved in purchasing through a bid process. Be sure you add the following to your specifications. "Lamps must be a 4 filament HPL made by one of the four authorized manufacturers: Ushio, Osram, Philips, or GE"


----------



## zuixro (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: IMPORTANT Announcement for users of HPL Lamps*


derekleffew said:


> "Hello, can I get ten SourceSix 27° Lekos?"



At the risk of a hijack, is that really where the "Four" in "SourceFour" comes from?


----------



## joeb (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: IMPORTANT Announcement for users of HPL Lamps*

Yes, the instrument earned its name due to its lamp (source) having four filaments. Maybe earned isn't the right word, but that answers the question.


----------



## renegadeblack (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be on the look out. Anywhere specific that I should be worried about in getting lamps from? I assume that any of the reputal dealers won't be selling these?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: IMPORTANT Announcement for users of HPL Lamps*


renegadeblack said:


> Thanks, I'll be on the look out. Anywhere specific that I should be worried about in getting lamps from? I assume that any of the reputal dealers won't be selling these?



Shouldn't be a problem with local dealers and the big national guys they know better than to sell weird Chinese junk. Most likely place to find them will be on the internets. If you do get a dealer trying to sell them to you, you know they are a little sleazy and you should shower after speaking to them. 


zuixro said:


> At the risk of a hijack, is that really where the "Four" in "SourceFour" comes from?


The two were invented together. I've always heard they invented the lamp first and then built the fixture to maximize it's potential. Anybody know if that part is true?


----------

